# Budgie or Cockatiel?



## Newbie Owner (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm asking because I heard that cockatiels were generally easier to tame and are more cuddlier. And they like human interaction more. Is this true?

Also, how much would a decent cage with all the toys in it cost?

How many toys does he need?

How big are cockatiel's poop?

Is it okay if I have school for 7 hours?

Will a cockatiel's bite draw blood?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I have never owned budgies but I have heard that generally tiels are easier to tame and are more cuddly than budgies. My female is super cuddly

As for cage it depends where you look, brand new from a store your probably looking around $80-$100 or more if you go bigger, sometimes you can find nice secondhand cages for cheaper from classifieds websites. 

A few toys to start out is okay and you can add more over time. Check out the DIY toy thread on here, there are alot of neat and cheap homemade toy ideas. 

Cockatiel poops are generally not that big, this website has a pic of poop since I dont have any pics on my computer for size reference, http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/droppings.html, just in case you want to see a poop 

Yes its okay if your gone for 7 hours if you make sure to designate some time a day to your tiel too. The more time the better though!

Yes cockatiels can draw blood if they want to, neither of mine have ever bitten me hard enough to draw blood though.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

there are plenty of poo pictures on this forum... If you are worried about cost don't get a pet. If you can afford a bird from the get go think about the vet cost if something does happen. If you look at vet costs and this is something you can't afford right now then it might be wiser to just wait. a normal vet visit just for the examination is at least 40.00 (at least in the wichita, ks area.) You can find some great cages on e bay for a really great price! You might even be able to find a great used cage off of craigslist. Just please be sure you have a bit of money saved for the "just in case it needs to go to the vet" I know you would hate to know your baby needs to get to the dr. but you can't afford it. 
I don't mean to sound harsh I am just throwing the facts out there. Pets are expesive!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

HI,
I think Sarah has said it all, I just wanna add a little. From my past experiences (having a hill Myna, Pigeons and Quails and of course a beautiful Cockatiel), I can tell you comparing to others Cockatiels' Poop don't smell at all ! It's seems just amazing to me.....they poop a lot but if you have your cage cleaned every morning and if your cockatiel has a bath once/twice a week, neither the birdie nor his/her poops are gonna smell ! 

& yes, tiels are much more cuddlier than budgies, I don't own a budgie but my nice has, and I found my tiel more cuddly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiels tend to poop every 10-20 mins where i find budgies do it every 2 mins lol

yep cockatiels are alot cuddlier and more fun to be with 

I have lost count how many budgies i had starting when i was 8yrs old and i started on cockatiels last year and i choose cockatiels over budgies any day


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

i have budgies and cockatiels yes cockatiel girls are really cuddly, my hand reared budgies are very tame and i can scratch their heads but budgies are mad they are so fast whizzing around looking for mischief and into everything , where as cockatiels are more laid back and easier to train i love cuddle time with my girls, oh boys do like a head scratch and are just as lovely 
Budgies seem to hop and plop im always clearing up little droppings
I know of some people who have trained their tiels to poo in one place 
Cages can be expensive then there is toys food and vet bills , i spent nearly £400 on one bird that was very extreme but thats the responsibility of pet owning so think about it do lots of research first


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I have budgies and tiels and the budgies are so funny and interesting to watch but NOT cuddly. Whereas my tiels want to hang out with me and Johnny loves nothing more than to just sit on my hand and have his little head petted. Budgies do poop more often, but generally, their poops are little plops that don't amount to much, while the tiels' are bigger and can be messy.


----------

